# Back At It...



## TriniJuice (Sep 5, 2014)

So i've haven't been working out for the past 4/5 weeks due to working double shifts (16-20hrs a day)
Due to working those crazy hours I choose sleep over training....trying to workout w/only 3-6 hrs of sleep i choose to rest when i can
But now I'm done for now (i think/hopefully) and starting back up lifting again Mon.
My diet during those weeks was me only concerning about getting in calories when i could...nothing crazy like but like 2-3 takeout meals a day
Luckily i haven't gained any fat...Probably due to me constantly being physically active and taking 50mcg T3 daily

So my question is should i keep lifting the same amount of weight as i did b4 and focus on building back from there (most likely what I'll do)
OR...Reduce weight by a certain percentage and start building back up week to week (something i DON'T want to do // more of an demotivational thing)

I'm kinda dead set on my 1st option but looking for advice/suggestions....
This has been my routine;
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11419-Editing-Routines?p=198575&viewfull=1#post198575

Also i do deads and squats on the same day....which one 1st


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Sep 5, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> So i've haven't been working out for the past 4/5 weeks due to working double shifts (16-20hrs a day)
> Due to working those crazy hours I choose sleep over training....trying to workout w/only 3-6 hrs of sleep i choose to rest when i can
> But now I'm done for now (i think/hopefully) and starting back up lifting again Mon.
> My diet during those weeks was me only concerning about getting in calories when i could...nothing crazy like but like 2-3 takeout meals a day
> ...



I think you're good either way, you know your body just don't hurt yourself going to hard to fast 

Working doubles? I thought you were black hahahaha and I fixed your post for you, couldn't help myself


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 5, 2014)

Hahahaha Trini, you had me until you said working doubles!


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol damn u guys caught me
What i ment by working doubles is me trying to get more money from Obama and welfare...
I tried to get some from unemployment but they said you had to have been working,
I said... I have been workN....workN on trynna get money from u fuks.... but now i stopped;
Cleary I'm entitled to a check......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 5, 2014)

I'd stick to what u were doing but nothing to failure the first week or so. Just go in and get some blood to your muscles. Your gonna be sore as fuk if u go to failure or too heavy. 

Or just go do curls everyday. That's what I do.


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Sep 5, 2014)

I like to do squats before I do deadlifts but thats just me. I think everyone is different


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 5, 2014)

After a month off I would work back into it slow the first week little more the second and b back pushing it at 3-4 weeks. Also after a break like that now would be a great time to do a different regiment completely for 12 weeks. Shock ur body right away.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 5, 2014)

I squat and deadlift on different days.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 5, 2014)

Ive always had luck with staying away from the gym before hitting a new PR. Few warm up sets and hit it hard! I prefer deadlifts before squats cause my hamstrings get a nice pump and help stabilize my squat.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 5, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd stick to what u were doing but nothing to failure the first week or so. Just go in and get some blood to your muscles. Your gonna be sore as fuk if u go to failure or too heavy.
> 
> Or just go do curls everyday. That's what I do.



Sounds good X;
Think this is how im gonna approach it....just a few reps, 
I usually do 4/5 sets per exercise, might just start back off at 3sets per exercise (depending on how i feel of course)


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 5, 2014)

Also what are your guys opinion on this,
Usually the last week of the month i don't work out...kind of like a de-load week
Instead of doing that i was thinking of calculating my max each month
What i intend on doing is just one exercise EOD and maxing out

Ex; 
Mon- Bench
Tues- Off
Wed- Squat
Thurs- Off
Fri- Shoulder Press
Sat- Off
Sun- Deadlifts

I figured even though this is still taxing, it's still kind of a de-load week for me based upon the premise of circumstances....


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Also what are your guys opinion on this,
> Usually the last week of the month i don't work out...kind of like a de-load week
> Instead of doing that i was thinking of calculating my max each month
> What i intend on doing is just one exercise EOD and maxing out
> ...



I like this over jumping right back into your previous split. Let your body re-adapt to the strain. It will & quickly. In fact you may be surprised as some of the Bros mentioned that you end-up stronger than you were previously.


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2014)

Trini I say work ur way up a bit like in 2-3 weeks to get back to where u were before.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2014)

You are the only one who can judge what you are capable of. Try using an RPE system. Rate of perceived exertion.

Rate each set on a scale of 1 to 10. For the next couple weeks keep it below a 7. Basically just get the blood flowing and give yourself a bit of a challenge.

You might consider a 3 day split for squat bench deads and do additional leg work on squat day. Chest and tri on bench day and upper back on deadlift day


----------



## DF (Sep 5, 2014)

Bahahaha! a black man using the RaPE system.  Nice POB! I think that's racist?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 5, 2014)

Pull/Squat days aren't uncommon in PL splits. If you have a heavy squat day, squat first and do your lighter pulls or conjugate after. If you are pulling heavy, hit your heavy pulls and then do your lighter squats or conjugate after. Heavy squats and Pulls on the same day are not recommended.


----------



## snake (Sep 5, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Also what are your guys opinion on this,
> Usually the last week of the month i don't work out...kind of like a de-load week
> Instead of doing that i was thinking of calculating my max each month
> What i intend on doing is just one exercise EOD and maxing out
> ...



TriniJuice,
Always a bitch keeping DL from squats and anything else that involves the lower back. Take it easy for a few weeks my friend, first week is just to get the kinks out then apply a little gas. 

I'm back in tomorrow after a 2+ week layoff. Sucks losing all that weight on your big lifts!


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 5, 2014)

Jada said:


> Trini I say work ur way up a bit like in 2-3 weeks to get back to where u were before.



I've tried that multiple times in the past bro, 
Once i log lower numbers as far a weight that i did my previous week, i get bummed out...like im working backwards
Than the next week i try and lift heavier to make up for the 2weeks and end up burning myself out....


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are the only one who can judge what you are capable of. Try using an RPE system. Rate of perceived exertion.
> 
> Rate each set on a scale of 1 to 10. For the next couple weeks keep it below a 7. Basically just get the blood flowing and give yourself a bit of a challenge.
> 
> You might consider a 3 day split for squat bench deads and do additional leg work on squat day. Chest and tri on bench day and upper back on deadlift day



So pretty much this would be like me judging how hard i workout out, keeping it above moderate for a few weeks before going balls 2the wall...


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 5, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pull/Squat days aren't uncommon in PL splits. If you have a heavy squat day, squat first and do your lighter pulls or conjugate after. If you are pulling heavy, hit your heavy pulls and then do your lighter squats or conjugate after. Heavy squats and Pulls on the same day are not recommended.



That's gonna be hard trying to do squats and deads on different days givin the layout of my Split,
You think it'd be better to go Heavy on Squats than keep it Moderate for deads... than next week switch it to Heavy Deads and Mod Squats

Ex;
Week 1 (Heavy Lower)
Squats- 3-5 reps
Deads- 5-9 reps

Week 2 (Heavy Lower)
Deads- 3-5 reps
Squats 5-9


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 5, 2014)

What a F in Puss, you can sleep when you're dead. Lol
Yeah good luck lifting you're same weight after 5 weeks off. Although you will be back to you're same weight fairly quick. About 2 weeks you'll bounce back. 
In the future when this happens keep your protein high, to help prevent loss of muscle mass.  Supplement with several shakes at work if you don't have time for all of your meals. Hit push ups sit ups and what ever else you can do quickly. 
Obama's a stingy bastard, you have to go down into Mexico and come across the boarder. Then you'll get your education,  medical, housing and food all paid for by myself and the rest of the guys here at UGBB


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 5, 2014)

snake said:


> TriniJuice,
> Always a bitch keeping DL from squats and anything else that involves the lower back. Take it easy for a few weeks my friend, first week is just to get the kinks out then apply a little gas.
> 
> I'm back in tomorrow after a 2+ week layoff. Sucks losing all that weight on your big lifts!



I'm prepping myself for a let down, as far as starting right back where i left off;
Hopefully just the physical activity i do during work will have keep me up 2par......but probably not


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> That's gonna be hard trying to do squats and deads on different days givin the layout of my Split,
> You think it'd be better to go Heavy on Squats than keep it Moderate for deads... than next week switch it to Heavy Deads and Mod Squats
> 
> Ex;
> ...



No he is saying Monday Squat heavy like rpe 7 or 8. Then after that deadlift at rpe 5 or 6. Then Friday Deadlift rpe 7 or 8 then squat rpe 5 or 6.

And where he says conjugate think of an alternate but similar exercise taking the place of the main lift.instead of bench, floor press. Instead of squat, front squat. Instead of deadlift, rack pull.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 9, 2014)

So, just when i planned to workout yesterday i get a call when I'm pretty much home and ready, "We need you to work at night 2nyt...we're in a bind and need another guy."
Sure why not?  
Now me being the money hungry over time whore that i am my company doesn't even ask me anymore do i wanna work late/doubles/O.T. lol they just tell me where to go now hahaha...buildN up a rep
It sucks because once you start turnN down O.T. that's the last you'll ever hear of it...
Don't think imma be done doin 2x shifts until this job is over....It was just me n the foreman for a while so i guess if the O.T. has to go to somebody might as well be me
I'll do what Jaxny said for now and keep protein high and just work out when i can....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 9, 2014)

..trini.  
Obama cutting down your benefits so you have to work?


I knew it would happen.  You went on a obama funds spree getting jews


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 20, 2014)

Mondays the day....
Gonna do some mild calisthenic work this weekend to get ready
Also i gave up watching T.V. last tues, took it out my room and put it in the basement
Don't want to be distracted from lifting, eating, or meal prep
I gave up my PS3 when i 1st started really lifting to free up my time and it's been over 4/5yrs since i played video games so i don't think I'd miss a T.V.
My brains pretty burnt out anyways...I only had the attention span to watch cartoons and music videos lol


----------

